# Old Courthouse



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

duburban said:


> crazy project. who did the design work? did you figure that out with the client or was it prescribed?


Which project are you referring to? I guess it doesn't matter because all we do there is what they come up with. We might throw our 2 sense (ha ha) in here and there but they know what they want. 

Do you like it or hate it? I still don't like the arches at the top with our current project.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

CrpntrFrk said:


> Which project are you referring to? I guess it doesn't matter because all we do there is what they come up with. We might throw our 2 sense (ha ha) in here and there but they know what they want.
> 
> Do you like it or hate it? I still don't like the arches at the top with our current project.


I've never been a fan of arches added purely for decorative effect, and I thought architects were supposed to know not to do that. And they already shrink the space.

Your work looks great though, and people will only notice how good it looks.


----------



## mudpad (Dec 26, 2008)

CarpenterSFO said:


> I've never been a fan of arches added purely for decorative effect, and I thought architects were supposed to know not to do that. And they already shrink the space.
> 
> Your work looks great though, and people will only notice how good it looks.


I think architecture critics call that "Embellishment of Form". 
Of course if all we had was form the world of architecture would be pretty boring. 

I think the arches look like the are being forced on the space, but if the owners like em, I guess that's o.k. It's not like your not destroying more appropriate architecture in order to put the arches in. 

The workmanship looks great!


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Sorry still no progress pics but I did have a chance to wonder the building.

Each main room has these cool old safes in them. Thought you guys might like them.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

I have more but am having problems with the app


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

More....


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

They really shopped around for all those safes... 

Love that scroll work pinstriping.. Those guys really took pride in their work back then.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Progress...


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Nice looking project. :thumbsup:


Does that camera have a rotate feature?


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Big Shoe said:


> Does that camera have a rotate feature?


Yeah that pisses me off. They are all from my phone. How would one rotate the photos? Obviously in my gallery of photos they are upright, then when I post them here they turn.

Sorry guys. It's not on purpose I promise.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Well we got the go ahead to "dress up" the ceiling. Tape a couple cracks and float it out a couple times. Little ridges here and there but not much in the budget to spend that much time on this. 

It will be a major improvement but not perfect.

Here is what I will be dealing with.....
Obviously someone thought they were doing a good thing by floating it out the way they did.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Progress.....

Built a little sign display....


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

more...


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Sorry about the sideways pics. I am trying to figure out how to flip them but I am computer dumb.:laughing:


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

Nice work frank... Er uh freak!


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

TimelessQuality said:


> Nice work frank... Er uh freak!


Thanks!

I can't do anything about design but if you guys see something that I can improve on please let me have it. I am a west coast carpenter wanting to be a east coast carpenter so this is a dream to me and would like it to be as perfect as possible.:thumbup:


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

CrpntrFrk said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I can't do anything about design but if you guys see something that I can improve on please let me have it. I am a west coast carpenter wanting to be a east coast carpenter so this is a dream to me and would like it to be as perfect as possible.:thumbup:


Very cool. You have the crown outside of the drywall on the pillers. I think there should have been a square block above that. That's what I seen on the old porches around here. Did you finish the drywall? Excellent job on how flat that ceiling and walls are.

That sign should have your name on it.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Gary H said:


> Very cool. You have the crown outside of the drywall on the pillers. I think there should have been a square block above that. That's what I seen on the old porches around here. Did you finish the drywall? Excellent job on how flat that ceiling and walls are.
> 
> That sign should have your name on it.


Thanks!! 

I'll have to look that up so I can see a photo. Yes the drywall is me. The top ceiling turned out pretty good. 2 skim coats and texture ( Sante Fe). Didn't spend much extra time on it because it would take a lot more mud and time. The budget just didn't allow for it.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Been hard at it at the 1906 courthouse.

3/4" plywood routed 2 1/4" O.C. V grooves with 5/8" v bit to match old bead board.









New work...









1906 work...









Been too busy to take more pics but will try tomorrow.


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

Your returns are much cleaner than that hack from 1906!


----------

